# "Wun Shu" hyung(?)



## ThatOneCanadian (May 17, 2021)

Wun Shu is the Korean version of Unsu. It is mentioned in the WTSDA syllabus, yet I have found no videos or photographs depicting the WTSDA interpretation of this pattern. I found one mention in a blog post a few months ago, but that's it. I have found non-WTSDA videos of the form, but nothing from WTSDA itself.

Have any WTSDA members ever seen this form practiced? What rank is it taught at in your organization?


----------



## dvcochran (May 17, 2021)

ThatOneSyrian said:


> Wun Shu is the Korean version of Unsu. It is mentioned in the WTSDA syllabus, yet I have found no videos or photographs depicting the WTSDA interpretation of this pattern. I found one mention in a blog post a few months ago, but that's it. I have found non-WTSDA videos of the form, but nothing from WTSDA itself.
> 
> Have any WTSDA members ever seen this form practiced? What rank is it taught at in your organization?


Do you possibly mean Sip Soo? I am not familiar with a form called Wun Shu in TSD. 
I believe there is a WanShu form in Isshin-Ryu or Wado-Ryu.


----------



## ThatOneCanadian (May 18, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> Do you possibly mean Sip Soo? I am not familiar with a form called Wun Shu in TSD.
> I believe there is a WanShu form in Isshin-Ryu or Wado-Ryu.


Ah no, I'm referring to a different hyung altogether, distinct from Sip Soo and Wang Shu. You can find it here in the study manual (just CTRL+F I guess). [PDF] Black Belt (Dan) Study Manual - Free Download PDF


----------



## ThatOneCanadian (Mar 19, 2022)

Jackpot. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=212860746669208


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 20, 2022)

ThatOneCanadian said:


> Jackpot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, pretty darn similar to the Shotokan version, had no idea they practiced it in TSD. Very cool. We have actually have Unsu in our Goju style, but I'm not up to that yet syllabus-wise and have yet to see it


----------

